# Funny stories....



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you guys a couple funny stories...

So last night after i got out of the shower i went into the computer room were my mom was at and sat on the bed ((its really a couch)) and my mom was all like "what is that sound?? its so annoying" well there was a squeaking sound that we thought was coming from outside so i walked over to the window and stuck my head out to listen but the noise stoped... then the noise came back just as i walked away from the window.

So i walked back over to the window to listen and the noise want coming from outside at all.. so i walked through the house listening and it was coming from my room, so i went in and it was TempoleTon!!! for the first time ever he was running on the wheel in his cage. it was to funny though.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So i took Alyssa to NH with me for the first time ((i usually dont take her farther than the mall)) but i figured it would be fine. so were ((me and my sis who was driving)) driving to my aunts. its about an hour drive so on the way my sis picks her of my lap and sticks her on the steering wheel and Alyssa just loved it.. she was climbing everywere and just having a ball. '
Well on the way my sis noticed an old friend walking in a parking lot so we pulled over to say hi and at that time Alyssa was hiding in my jacket. Well the friend walks up and Alyssa just stayed in her place and as im writing phone # down Alyssa desides to peek her head out and oh the reaction that came from my sisters friend was priceless. I have to say its the funniest rection i got from somebody while having the rat with me... she looked down and was like "OMG WHAT IS THAT IS IT REAL?!!" and i laughed and i was like yes its a rat and she was like "my god dont do that to people" its ok she was laughing while she seid that so it wasnt like a bad reaction.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so ive got a couple of pics that my aunt took of me and Alyssa while visiting her today...



















Sorry i look bad and my aunt is the one with the better camera :x 
Im only in the pic cause Alyssa wouldnt sit still.. i hate pics being taken of me... but isnt Alyssa cute.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

She is very darling - look at those whiskers! How old is she?

I like to take Gus places with me - in his travel purse or smaller "sun cage," because he's pretty active, and would probably not sit still for long - but we only travel closeby. For instance, his vet is only about 5 minutes away, and we'll sometimes swing by there just to visit her, or his other friends who work there. Everyone, humans and rodents, seems to enjoy these get togethers.

I would like him to have a more active social life, but I'm a little bit wary because of temperatures. Here in San Diego, especially in Spring and Fall, it gets very hot in the middle of the day, but can be quite cold in the mornings and evenings. I don't want to expose poor Gus in his heavy fur coat to the hot car for very long. Even if we cool it down with the AC first, I still worry about it being too hot.

On the other hand, I wonder if certain places would be too cold for him. For example, the other day at Wal-Mart, I saw a guy and a girl, and they each had a yearling snake. (Live.) No one working at Wal-Mart seemed to mind this, and I thought, well, if they don't mind ~loose~ snakes, they certainly can't object to a ~contained~ rat. But...is the air conditioning in a store too much for these little guys to take?

I really want us to have fun together, but ONLY if it's fun for HIM.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Well.. I live in this security building in Salem Oregon.. A Conservative town with alot of stuffed shirts. I woke up one morning, jumped out of bed( I sleep in the buff) and opened the door a crack to snake my hand around and grap the paper, when all of a sudden something brushed my arm on its way out.. Oh no, the Rats loose.. I peered around the door and the little hooded is hauling ass down the hallway.. no time to get dressed.. its 6AM who's awake? so I take off at a crouch trying to rustle a rebellous Rodent..when all of a sudden the elevator door opens and there are 3 women I never seen before they take a couple steps .. freeze..here I am a Naked 200lb.Greyhaired Man chasing some little Furry Thing headed right at them.. I realize how all this must look and with as much dignity as I can assume I GRAB the Little Furry Thing and with my back straight walk down the hall to my apartment.
Spider


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Spider, I'm not sure, but I think that kind of thing happens to people in New York City almost every day...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL spider that is awesome. i especially like the part where you return to your room with as much dignity as can be had in such a case.

izzie i thought alyssa was a double-rex? she looks awfully hairy to me in those pics... and rather nakie in your siggy, although she's also still very cute...


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Holly...
Shes about 7-8 months now.. and like totally hyper. I take Alyssa almost everywere with my and not hidden either, i take her everywere from resteraunts to Wal-Mart... i dont think the tempature is to bad in the stores.. at least Alyssa doesnt mind.
But one word of advise.. if you have a Sams Club shopping store where your at dont bring your ratties there. thats the ONLY place ive been kicked out of while i had my rat with me... there all rat hating jerks there :x 
As for going to NH the weather wasnt to bad during the day it was after about 2 hours of being there when it started getting chilly out so i locked her in my jacket ((while i was wearing it of course)) till she went to sleep so i could make shure she was warm anough to make it home.


Spider...
That storie is to funny lol.


OnlyOno...
Actually this happens to be the time were Alyssas hair has grown in.. but by next week most of it will be gone. She'll grow here hair then lose it then grow it back again... its actually kinda weird to me.
When i brought Alyssa with me to get TempleTon the Pet store lady told me i should take Alyssa to the vet cause she looked sick cause her hair had fallin out.. she doesnt deserve to work there if she doesnt know anything about the animals.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

I LOVE Alyssa--so cute!!!

I have a funny story. it's kinda bad that this happened but everyones fine so its ok.

the other night when i was sleeping, i half consciously(idk how to spell) rolled over into a better position when i felt something furry on my bed around my legs!!!

and sure enough--it's rex--out of his cage(i must not have fastened it right) up on my bed. idk what he was thinking--trying to get himself squooshed(again with the spelling). so i picked him up and slept-walked over to his cage (its still in my room) gave him a kiss on his big round belly good-night and put him back.

in the morning, i couldnt remember whether it was a dream or real (when i was little--i had a dream that i rolled over and put my hand in a pile of dog-doo and started calling for my mom and when she came in she said i hadnt put my hand in dog-doo--imagine that  ) so i guess its possible i dreamt it-IDK!!! lololol

it seemed funny at the time...


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

my stupid computers messed up :evil: :x


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

lol funny story.. poo :lol: .. but iv had those type of dreams before.. kinda scary in a way. its a good thing Rex is ok though, But yea Alyssa is a luv.. actually just today she got the hang of the Hand Wressling ((i cant spell either)) game.. shes to funny and she was overly hyper today, idk why.

You know i hear all about peoples rats excaping but ive only had one rat excape ((i named her Houdini of course cause her homemade cage was imposable to get out of but she did it)) all my rats enjoyed there cages... hmmm :? .


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

OMG Spider.. your story is GREAT! I would have laughed so hard if I was one of the ladies on the elevator!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

So hairless rats grow their hair then lose it every week....I thought hairless rats were just....hairless. That's pretty cool though....does she just grow hair in the winter or something?


I take Raz with me sometimes as long as we're not going to be outside on a hot day....I would have a carrying cage/purse thing but he just likes to sit on my shoulder and occasionally climb down into my lap to see what is going....the only time he gets really excited is when we get some fast food and he smells it....I'll be eating and all the sudden he is just in my face...like " I see how it is ....you get all this food but you can't even spare a french fry for me!" soemtimes i give in a little and give him a piece....I know shame on me....

Sometimes i don't even realize why people in the drivethrough or people walking past our car in the parking are staring at me...lol

The other day i was picking up soem hideaways, hammocks, and toys for Raz at Petsmart and this little boy asked if he could see Raz....I let him pet Raz and my mom said she could hear this boy in the nex aisle saying Raz-Ma-Taz!...I thought it was cute b/c the little boy liked him so much.

My new cage is coming some time between wed. and fri.....well it is supposed to  I can't wait to add all the toys and give him a much better cageI also just ordered some Harlan Teklad lab blocks....I guess i'm kinda doing a lifestyle makover for Raz and his soon to be new bud....it's one of the best feelings in the world when you make a lot ofimprovements in your ratty's life...well next to rattie kisses and love!

Anyways.....thanks for reading this journal entry...JK....I just can't help but talk about Raz and my adventures...lol


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Well no it doesnt work like that.. shes not a complete hairless rat shes a double-rex witch i was told by several people means every few weeks the hair will grow in and then fall off.. but its not that noticable its not like when i pick her up and hair gets all over me.. it just takes about a week for the whole hair falling of proccess. and the hair only falls off her back and parts of the top of her head.. its to cute cause 1 week she'll be fully fured and so fuzzy the next she'll be half balled lol.

I tried the whole carrying bag thing but my ratties never stayed in it.. they always ended up on my shoulder.. But Alyssa loves to sit under my jacket while im wereing it.... lol i had a couple people think i was prego cuase my jacket would be sticking out so hed have room to move and i would be holding the bottom og my jacket so she didnt fall out the bottom.. lol.

Ive only had one person ask to Pet Alyssa and that was a little girl who was just fond of her.. so i let the lil girl hold her as that lil girl was very special :wink: but Alyssa didnt mind.

Oh i LOVE upgrading!! probily cause i dont get to do it that often lol but i still love to. Although there should be alot of money coming in when i move ((ma is just to exspensive)) so ill will be able to get all new cages, friends for Alyssa and TempleTon and VET CHECKS FOR ALL!!! lol ive been waiting for that for a long time.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish I lived in a place where people were more likely to let you bring rats into their businesses!

I have a couple of friends who work at McDonald's as managers, and, just out of curiosity, I asked what would happen if I brought Gus in there. They said that, nothing personal, but they'd have to ask me to leave! Same thing with most other places I go - they don't want rat visitors! 

So far, Gus can go to the pet stores, and to his vet. He can also go to the local park, in his cage, and visit the ducks there. I'm looking for other places to bring him, but haven't found any, yet.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

well so far ive brought my rats ((all in general)) to :
*WalMarts, Pet Stores, Sub Ways, a Pizza Places, Sams Club, The local Parks, Wal Greens, Liquor Stores, Corner Stores, Laundry Mats, Schools, Friends and Familys Houses, Banks, Yard Sales, Sell Phone Stores and Malls *((and probily a bunch more places i cant remember)).
They go to all those places without a carrier, just plain sittin on my shoulder and ive only had one issue having my Rattys with me.. and that was at Sams Club.
I love taking my Rats places with me!!

P.S.
TempleTon has a weired obsetion with.. er.. nicatine. idk he likes to go for the ash tray when i sit on the couch with him.. of course i dont let him near it but its the fact that he does.. weird :?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

That's just plain cool! I wish I lived in a place where rats were accepted as community members!

As I recall, the original "Templeton," from "Charlotte's Web," was a collector of THINGS. Y'know - just in case it might be needed later on. Maybe your TempleTon doesn't really want the cigarettes and stuff...he just thinks he might need it sometime, like, maybe, to offer a friend a smoke.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao nice... maybe that is why, lol. all well he needs to quit now while he still can :wink:


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I know. Sigh. Staying healthy is difficult. 

Myself, personally, I have a really, really hard time saying "no" to my Gus. When he wants something he lets me know, and since it's usually something small, I'll almost always give it to him.

He's sort of taking advantage of the situation a little bit, now, though...I'm having to move all of my important stuff like hairbrushes and clips out of a drawer, because it used to be mine, and then we were going to share it, but now Gus has decided he needs ALL of it. (He's filling it with paper, and various things from his "collection," like seashells.)

But on the other hand...it's only a drawer. Do I really want to deny my baby a drawer? (You can tell that he has a way of making me feel guilty about all of this. :lol: )

BTW, I really wish that I could travel with Gus as much as you do with Alyssa. I've been asking around where I go, just to see how people would react if I brought a "well-behaved and cute rat" in, and so far, Gus isn't welcome anywhere.  Maybe we'll have to come visit, and Alyssa can show him the town!


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

that is so sweet that Alyssa can go on little adventures!

i haven't taken my ratties out anywhere, they just run around my house instead! i have a good relationship with my pet shop owner (he is an independent who looks after all the animals really well!) so i could take them in there, but best not at the moment as i realise the boy may have mites, gross! i am off to get him some treatment today! 

i love all these cute/funny stories...


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Well i dont ask around places.. i just take Alyssa with me randomly and no one says anything and even if people do notice they dont seem to mind.... Alyssa must be special :wink: but im shure you guys will be able to take your ratties with you some were!
Just dont mention them to anyone unless that person has a good reaction ((not saying omg a rat!!)) or if the person ask.... i do get some reactions like ew thats a rat but they dont seem to complain.

It sucked so bad caus ewhen i was kicked out of sams club i was ganna walk out hide Pepsi ((thats who i had with me at the time)) and walk back in but i was escorted out!!! it sucked bad... i dispise Sams Club. 

If you do happen to get kicked out cause your rat just wait outside for about 10 min... or make shure you have a friend with you so they can wait outside a bit with your rat. its really no big deal just dont show your ratty off.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

a strange man came to my door the other day so i went downstairs to open the door with one of the babies on my shoulder (who is so small) and he jumped back saying "oh dear, is that a gerbil?" and i said "no, she's a rat, she's only a baby", and he had taken about three steps back and didn't come any closer....they are great house and people protectors!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i can understand getting kicked out of a sams club though, because they sell food for people and such. even though i love my ratties a ton, i have to respect that some people find them disgusting, and i'm sure that the thought of them being anywhere near food is absolutely repulsive; taking them into restaurants is rude, i think, for the sake of other people. my mom won't let me put rat dishes in the dishwasher, although i'm pretty sure that washing them with the sponge that she then uses on our dishes is much worse, but we don't argue with my mother, cuz she's terrifying, lol. i got asked to get out of a starbucks, even though i only went in to order and then left my boy to pay (i'm sweet, i know), but i totally understand. 

also, i consider picasso a double-rex cuz she grows some hair (a very fine fuzz all over) and it generally falls out everywhere but her face and her thighs. sometimes she will be a little darker so i can tell she's growing some more in, but yours is the first double-rex rat i've ever seen/heard of that grows a complete coat before losing it.  i guess you can't say she's not double-rex, but geez she grows a lot of hair.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

umm nice.. ive never taken my rats in starbucks so idk about that place. 
Alyssa is a double rex cause same with her she doesnt loose hair around her thighs and face... she does loose her hair to the point that shes got between peach fuzz and baldness.


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

There's this excellent pub near where i used to live and i'd take my rat Rizla in there with me and there would be dogs, cats and rats all in the same room. The pub owners didnt care cause they knew that rats aren't stupid and would stay put. How i miss that pub


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww aqualaureena that sounds like a cool place. 

Um so im so proud of TempleTon!!! eee!!! *excitedly jumps up and down*.. hehe im an over active person :roll: so anyway back to TempleTon... so he finaly opened up.. or learnd a new trick.. im not sure :? any way.. he plays Hand wrestling with me!!!!!!!!! now like always, every now and then ill try the whole hand wrestling thing with my ratties to se if theyll play back and usually they just walk away or ignore it.
BUT this time TempleTon ran around his cage excitedly and then i let him chase my hand around then "wrestled" back at him and he thumped my hand with his back foot, rolled over and nibbled on my hand!!!!!!!!! 

Im so happy he learned something new!!! im still working on it with Alyssa but shes more of the "id rather run around you and play hide-and-seek" type of rat.. which is cool but im trying to open her up to new games and activities. 
Oh yea and i did manage to get TempleTon to play tug-of-war with a tissue for like less than 10 seconds.. but it was soo cute!!!


----------

